# Sneak Peek: Moebius Classic Cylon Raider



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

From Facebook and CultTVman's site comes a sneak peek of Moebius' upcoming classic Cylon Raider. Frank already said it would be a true 1/32 scale kit, making it MUCH larger than the Revell version. Here, you can get a sense of just how big it's going to be. Head over to Cult's site to see a bigger photo HERE.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

"sets lots of monies aside"

Thanks!!!!! I always miss this stuff unless someone posts up here.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I posted this yesterday under "In The Works"


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting and does indeed look quite a bit larger than the Revell one.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great! Hopefully the Galatica will be just as detailed.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats what i was hoping for.. one significantly larger than the old kit. I'm in for sure now!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Looks great! Hopefully the Galatica will be just as detailed.




Let's hope so. Obviously we haven't seen the test shot yet but that Raider certainly looks very promising.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Already planning mods for this one!

Rear thruster lighting
Flashing guns via fiber optics
forward lighting.

Probably put some drop in kits on my site for people who cannot be bothered making their own. Assuming I can get one of these kits on release.

Speaking of which, any news on a release date?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SFAIK it's just a grown prototype not a test shot, so I'd assume it would be 4 to 6 months at least.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I alreay have this on my Christmas list at least 2 of them and the Viper as well and if what I think that Moebius will do for the Galactica there willl be at least 3 of them bought. I hope and pray that the model of it will be at least 2 foot long. and from what I have seen from their other works I bet it gonnna be a knock out of the ballpark as far as detaling. I'm getting back into modeling after 25 yrs off and building my skillls up. Moebius I LOVE YOU GUYS. I see at least my Christmas budget being blown. Now all I need is a few more tools and a few other things and I'm all set. I retired last yr at 50 and Im looking forward to be able to relive my childhood fantasy of watching TV all day playing on the computer and being able to build at my pace. I look for more great things to come from this company in the folllowing yrs. Lets support these guys. Maybe I just give them my Disability check each month. But the cat has to eat. Just 2 other things. I need more shelves . never enough shelves here and I hope someday that Moebius or Fine Molds of Japan does the Rebel Blockade runner from Star Wars. Does anyone see this happening at least for Fine Molds to do it. I know that the licence for Star Wars would be really expensive. Any feed back would be great from you guys. Till a few yrs ago. I thought I was the only one that still wanted to build models again. I love the smell of Testor glue in the morning. HeHe


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It has been stated on numerous occasions that the Moebius TOS Galactica will be the same size/scale as the Monogram kit. It would be great to have a larger one, but it wiould be very expensive and not a lot of people in today's economy have that much to spend. 
Personally I like the idea on having matching scale (not just the typical box-scale) of these ships. The Nu & TOS Galactica with the Pegasus all together would fill a shelf nicely.
I am really looking forward the this TOS Raider- I never did care for the reimagined ones and this kit will be large enough to do some creative things with.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick, sadly I have to agree with you on the size of the Galactica. A lot would not want a model much bigger. And the thing is, when it does come out and we see the detail, we wont care that it was the same size as the Monogram kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Rick, sadly I have to agree with you on the size of the Galactica. A lot would not want a model much bigger. And the thing is, when it does come out and we see the detail, we wont care that it was the same size as the Monogram kit.




Where's the evidence for that? I've seen just as many people asking for a larger Galactica as a smaller one. In fact I think I've probably seen more people asking for a larger one.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Started my R and D on a lighting kit for this raider today.

Personally, I'd like the galactica to be the same scale as the raider, but unfortunately, large scale models aren't always the most practical.

In all honesty, I'm just glad Moebius take the time to get the detailing as close as possible and make their models as good as they do!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

secretreeve said:


> ...Personally, I'd like the galactica to be the same scale as the raider...


So you're looking for a model somewhere around 150 feet long? :wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Where's the evidence for that? I've seen just as many people asking for a larger Galactica as a smaller one. In fact I think I've probably seen more people asking for a larger one.


You will be getting a small one,period.


----------



## lcuny (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks good, too powerful, and well done.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

150 foot long galactica, now that i'd definatly have to buy, along and an aerospace hangar to store it lol


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

While a big Galactica would be nice, producing a kit matching another company's scale was a nice gesture. There are a lot of garage kits of the ragtag fleet, many already built, that do not have to be replaced now for a good display. Same with the original Viper- launch rails and crew still work with the new kits. Shifting the Cylon Raider from box scale to one matching the Viper kits was a great move- seeing them together will give you a wonderful sense of the size relationship, most people think the Raider was smaller than it was intended to be.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> You will be getting a small one,period.





You learn something every day eh!

I know perfectly well what size we're getting falcon so less of the patronising tone please. I was talking about what I've seen people saying.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

derric1968 said:


> From Facebook and CultTVman's site comes a sneak peek of Moebius' upcoming classic Cylon Raider. Frank already said it would be a true 1/32 scale kit, making it MUCH larger than the Revell version. Here, you can get a sense of just how big it's going to be. Head over to Cult's site to see a bigger photo HERE.


'True 1/32' is a subjective statement.

So far, this kit seems to be the same size as the 'studio scale'.
However that doesn't match the set cockpit.

Somewhere in the production of the show, something seems to have gotten mixed up between set blueprints and the studio model.

What is interesting is that the monogram kit does match up to the set cockpit at 1/64th scale.

The Monogram Viper is 1/32 and 1/64 is an even halving of that.

Either the studio model is '1/32' and it doesn't match up to the set piece, and then also making the Monogram kit some oddball goofy scale. OR......

....... The Monogram Raider was scaled out to 1/64th based on an intended size that matches the set piece and defaulting the 'studio scale' model (and possibly the Moebius model - if indeed it is the same size as the studio model - to 1/41 something).

Regardless of its 'true' scale, so far the kit looks good.
I believe that it was laser scanned from a Salzo raider kit.

The real test will be on the Galactica herself, because as far as I know, they don't have anything to scan or base it on except photographs.

I don't know if they've got any of the Galactica 'experts' involved or not.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> So you're looking for a model somewhere around 150 feet long? :wave:


I could hover with that.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

They could contact Jim Craveling. The guy a few yrs ago that built a full scale studio model and scan that Galactica. I don't know if he still has it at one time on here there was mention that he was offering it up for sale.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Blufusion said:


> They could contact Jim Craveling. The guy a few yrs ago that built a full scale studio model and scan that Galactica. I don't know if he still has it at one time on here there was mention that he was offering it up for sale.


There are about a dozen Studio Scale Galactica's out there made by various artists. 
Jim Creveling, Charles Adams, Sean Sides, etc.
Besides the restored original.

It would be great if one were scanned, but I suspect it would have to be shipped to China to be scanned by the factory doing the work.
Not that it couldn't be done here in the US, but cost might be a factor and also the factory might have a particular way they would want to do it.

Looking at the Pegasus, I'm getting more and more worried about the Galactica.
While Paul does GREAT work. It shouldn't take so much PE to make the base Pegasus kit look good.
(Sorry Paul, I know their lack of detail gives you more opportunity) 
Skipping detail on the sides of the flight pod struts to save on a couple of parts is a bad omen for the Galactica.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Looking at the Pegasus, I'm getting more and more worried about the Galactica.
> While Paul does GREAT work. It shouldn't take so much PE to make the base Pegasus kit look good.
> (Sorry Paul, I know their lack of detail gives you more opportunity)
> Skipping detail on the sides of the flight pod struts to save on a couple of parts is a bad omen for the Galactica.


Speaking only for myself, I don't expect Moebius to work miracles and still be able to offer their kits at a reasonable price. With regards to their TOS Galactica kit, surely they _could_ mold all of the detail parts separately, but I think the MSRP for that kit would be prohibitive for most modelers. As long as they get the basic shape, proportions, and 80-90% of the details right, I'll be happy; everyone else's mileage may vary.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> As long as they get the basic shape, proportions, and 80-90% of the details right, I'll be happy


Agreed! This is THE one I've been waithig for; I spent two months accurizing my Revell Galactica, if all I have to do with this one is tack on a few score little scratch additions I'll be MORE than happy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Looking at the Pegasus, I'm getting more and more worried about the Galactica.
> While Paul does GREAT work. It shouldn't take so much PE to make the base Pegasus kit look good.
> (Sorry Paul, I know their lack of detail gives you more opportunity)
> Skipping detail on the sides of the flight pod struts to save on a couple of parts is a bad omen for the Galactica.


I think one issue is that the CGI models these NuBSG kits are based on are built two ways- they have features in the actual 3D mesh and features in texture/bump maps. Details like minor hull plating, piping and windows are usually applied as the wrapped maps over the geometry, but when you export the mesh for a kit those details are left behind. The idea for a CGI model to be used in a show is to keep the data size as small as possible- if you added every hull plate and greebly to the mesh you would bog down the render farm to a standstill.
The great thing about this is that the kits are in styrene, it is very easy to add the missing details with chips and spru.
The TOS Galactica was never a CGI for the show, like the Raider it was old school model kit detail and so all that has to be recreated as objects for the new kit. I have a Resin GK of the Galactica in the same scale and I know it can be done well- some simplification is required but with Moebius doing it I am confident they will create a wonderful kit.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

*Cost of a new Old Sytle Battlestar Galactica.*

Yes it may be a cost factor for some. But look at some of the prices for the Polar Lights 1/350 model of the Enterprise. If people are willing to pay the price for that and the lighting kits which I believe is over $300.00 for the 2 together and other models of kits as well and some have said they have or or going to buy several kits. The J2 and lighting kit have been the same way. Those that can will spend the money for the quality I weould and have no problem doing so. I just feel that Moebius will do the best thay can do and after seeeing the pic of the Raider i believe they will do the best they can. And look at Evil Bay and some of the prices some people have been wiling to pay there. As for me I have sold models on Ebay yrs ago that were collecting dust that I owned for many yrs and sold enough of them to afford a nice vacaction. And most modelers on here have the extra money. And for some we don't But look at what people will pay for a latest terch product just to be cool. People will pay what they want are are and willing to for their hobby.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yes, _hobbies are important_! Without hobbies, people become suicide bombers and Wall St executives...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I realized after reading these posts, that with all these years I've owned the monogram kits built up, I never even noticed a scale issue between the viper and raider.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

gareee said:


> I realized after reading these posts, that with all these years I've owned the monogram kits built up, I never even noticed a scale issue between the viper and raider.


I never noticed it either, but *now* I look and can see the Raider should be noticeably bigger to accomodate 3 good sized mechanized chaps in the cockpit (compared to the Viper)!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Speaking only for myself, I don't expect Moebius to work miracles and still be able to offer their kits at a reasonable price. With regards to their TOS Galactica kit, surely they _could_ mold all of the detail parts separately, but I think the MSRP for that kit would be prohibitive for most modelers. As long as they get the basic shape, proportions, and 80-90% of the details right, I'll be happy; everyone else's mileage may vary.


I'm, not suggesting that they mold every detail separately ala. the Fine Molds Falcon, as yes, that would make the kit very expensive.

What I am talking about is using creative parts layout and breakdown to get the most out of the tooling space.

Look at your kit of the 'bucket' Galactica. Those supports were have detail on each side as well as the top and bottom.

Yes, each part adds a little more to the overall cost of the kit, but likely no more than $5.00 to $10.00 bucks retail in the case of the Pegasus.

Theses kits are not like other products where there are a bunch of choices.
Its not like an airplane kit where you can get the 1/48 scale P-51 Mustang from Revell for $10.00, from Hasagawa for $20.00 and Tamiya for $30.00.
There is not another option within a few bucks like other products, that would be enough to sway the buyer.
The next choice on the Pegasus in the same scale is the resin one the costs $250.00+ bucks.
I can't see 5 or 10 bucks making a big difference in the decision to buy a kit like this.
Either you want a Pegasus or you don't.


But what does sway me, is when I see a kit with detail left off of it, in order to save on parts.



Good point textures on 'a' CG mesh. But I've seen the Pegasus mesh and I can tell you that there is a TON of detail in it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm, not suggesting that they mold every detail separately ala. the Fine Molds Falcon, as yes, that would make the kit very expensive.


It's interesting to me that you used the Fine Molds Millennium Falcon as an example, because that's the kit I was thinking of when I made my previous post; great minds think alike. 



ClubTepes said:


> Yes, each part adds a little more to the overall cost of the kit, but likely no more than $5.00 to $10.00 bucks retail in the case of the Pegasus.


I've never been involved in producing a styrene kit, so I have no idea how much each mold or mold revision adds to the final cost of the kit. But the folks at Moebius seem to know what they're doing, so I'll leave the hard decisions to them. With regards to Moebius' Pegasus kit specifically, more on that below.



ClubTepes said:


> Theses kits are not like other products where there are a bunch of choices.
> Its not like an airplane kit where you can get the 1/48 scale P-51 Mustang from Revell for $10.00, from Hasagawa for $20.00 and Tamiya for $30.00.
> There is not another option within a few bucks like other products, that would be enough to sway the buyer.
> The next choice on the Pegasus in the same scale is the resin one the costs $250.00+ bucks.
> ...


With kits like these I agree a modeler's choices are very limited. And, yes, paying $50-75 versus $250 for a kit of equal quality seems to be a no-brainer, but that's a decision each modeler must make for him/herself. Using Fine Molds' 1/72 Millennium Falcon kit as an example again, I paid $200 for mine when they were first released because I'd been waiting for that kit since May of 1977. But there's no way I'd pay that much for a TOS Galactica kit no matter how detailed it was because my interest level simply isn't there; I'll have to seriously consider it if Moebius' TOS Galactica kit is over the $50-60 range.

Which brings me back to the Pegasus--I don't have a dog in that fight because I don't like the design. But I can clearly understand why those who do like it would want the most accurate and detailed kit they can get for their money, and I sincerely believe Moebius produces the best kits they can given the limitations of injection molding and keeping the final price within reasonable limits, knowing companies like ParaGraphix will provide detail parts they can't. It might not be a perfect solution, but it is what it is.



ClubTepes said:


> But what does sway me, is when I see a kit with detail left off of it, in order to save on parts.


The Revellogram TOS Galactica was a blatant example of this. The basic shape, proportions, details--I'm not sure they got even 50% of it right, and the areas in which the kit was "lacking" can't be explained away by limitations in the injection molding process; for whatever reason(s) it was simply a weak effort.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> The Revellogram TOS Galactica was a blatant example of this. The basic shape, proportions, details--I'm not sure they got even 50% of it right, and the areas in which the kit was "lacking" can't be explained away by limitations in the injection molding process; for whatever reason(s) it was simply a weak effort.


I'm pretty sure they got a lot of it right. But schedules demanded it be pushed out ASAP, and they threw in what little failed rushed detail they could when the hammer came down. As it was, I was able to do *something* with it 32 yahrens after my initial build of it-


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Which brings me back to the Pegasus--I don't have a dog in that fight because I don't like the design. But I can clearly understand why those who do like it would want the most accurate and detailed kit they can get for their money, and I sincerely believe Moebius produces the best kits they can given the limitations of injection molding and keeping the final price within reasonable limits, knowing companies like ParaGraphix will provide detail parts they can't. It might not be a perfect solution, but it is what it is.


I agree about the design of the Pegasus. I don't care for it either.
To me it looks like something that was thrown together over the weekend.
I was looking forward to the kit though, in order to have a complete RTF.
But I'm reconsidering if I have to spend $60.00 on the kit and another $60.00 just to bring it up to what it should look like out of the box.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not really that fussed on most of the ships in new Galactica. Especially the Raptor. Really boring design


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I agree about the design of the Pegasus. I don't care for it either.
> To me it looks like something that was thrown together over the weekend.


The best way I can describe my opinion of the design of the Pegasus is this: The producers wanted something similar to the Galactica, but bigger and meaner-looking. So they gave the assignment to a seven-year-old boy who simply exaggerated the Galactica's lines and added a bunch of "bigger/meaner" engine detail to the aft 1/3rd of the ship; it looks like a Battlestar Galactica pool float that someone over-inflated to twice the size it should have been. As such, to me it just looks silly.



SUNGOD said:


> I'm not really that fussed on most of the ships in new Galactica. Especially the Raptor. Really boring design


I rather like the designs of the Colonial ships. The "military" ships have obvious comparisons to their modern-day/real-life counterparts--the Galactica is a destroyer/carrier, the Vipers are fighter jets, and the Raptors are helicopters. As such, the Raptors aren't supposed to look "sleek and sexy" like the Vipers; they're workhorses designed primarily for utility--function over fashion.

I'm not crazy about the designs of the Cylon ships. The Basestars are okay, I suppose, but the "Nu" Raiders look like a Batwing/Giger hybrid. I prefer the original series' Raiders and the Raiders featured in the flashback scenes in _Razor_ by a huge margin.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

After the finale of the series, we found our passion for the series has cooled, and never recovered.

I'm not sure we'd rewatch the series again, though we would watch TOS Galactica.

The nu series had a ton of bait n switch plotlines, plotline questions that were never resolved and just dropped, and the series was FAR more political debate/Baldar offront to humanity of the week for us.

I was really jonesin for the cylon kit, but by the time Moebius got it out, our interest had cooled on it.

That said, we'll happily lap up TOS Galactica kits once they are released.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For me the Raptors had the look look of a television budget 'flying cockpit'- put your star in the seat and just enough hardware around him to pretend it is a functioning machine (the Prequel Jedi fighters are other examples of this).
While I would change some things about the Pegasus design I do like a lot about it- redundant engines, the bilevel flight pods with inverted gravity and the mass that screams 'Battleship'. 
The TOS Cylon designs were wonderful- in particular the BaseStars with one segment repeated five times for one disk, double that and you have the whole ship. Perfect machine logic I think. If the forward forks of the NuRaiders did something like project a beam between them which would gather and then shoot forward I would like them better. Most of the reimagined cylon designs looked like a kid trying to draw something 'mean' with no idea about how it could function. GHive me a reason fo ra ship to look a certain way and I can accept it better that a bunch of curves with greebly.
I am so looking forward to the Moebius kits- the Raider in a scale matching the Vipers and large enough for scratching a cockpit interior...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie,

"Blow up pool toy"
Thats perfect.

I apologize if I dragged this thread a little OT.

I am REALLY looking forward to this kit, and while I blabber on about it not being 1/32, I'll leave that judgement until I have it in hand.

Believe me, I'd really, really LOVE it if indeed it does turn out to be 'true 1/32 scale'.
I'd love for someone to show the evidence that it is really 1/32 scale.
And if you have that evidence please share.
But the evidence that IS out there, conflicts with the 'stated' scale. 

It does look like they are skipping the landing gear and the cockpit.
Bummer.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Aftermarket willtake care of the cockpit I am sure.
I would love to see landing gear for it but those were never really shown on screen- the closest you get is in that episode where they take the stolen Raider into a Basestar hangar and then it was only some blocky shadows.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I discussed the landing gear with Metzner as little at last WF where they made the announcement.
That scene from 'Hand of God' came up and he suggested I send a screen grab for a reference, which I did.

Granted, the 'canon' landing gear are PRETTY BORING looking, so I don't blame them if they skipped them.

What would be nice (Even if they skipped the cockpit) is a Centurion for scale
(Like what Fine Molds does for its SW kits).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> The best way I can describe my opinion of the design of the Pegasus is this: The producers wanted something similar to the Galactica, but bigger and meaner-looking. So they gave the assignment to a seven-year-old boy who simply exaggerated the Galactica's lines and added a bunch of "bigger/meaner" engine detail to the aft 1/3rd of the ship; it looks like a Battlestar Galactica pool float that someone over-inflated to twice the size it should have been. As such, to me it just looks silly.
> 
> I rather like the designs of the Colonial ships. The "military" ships have obvious comparisons to their modern-day/real-life counterparts--the Galactica is a destroyer/carrier, the Vipers are fighter jets, and the Raptors are helicopters. As such, the Raptors aren't supposed to look "sleek and sexy" like the Vipers; they're workhorses designed primarily for utility--function over fashion.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the designs of the Cylon ships. The Basestars are okay, I suppose, but the "Nu" Raiders look like a Batwing/Giger hybrid. I prefer the original series' Raiders and the Raiders featured in the flashback scenes in _Razor_ by a huge margin.





That's what I don't like about the Raptor. It looks like someone's just put a pair of tailfins on an Apache type helicopter. A bit like the Dropship in Aliens too. Really unimaginative and boring looking.


Agree about the Raider though. It would look pretty cool if it didn't look like an obvious mix of the Batwing and Alien. The head looks so much like the Aliens head it's surprising nobody said to change the design.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> That's what I don't like about the Raptor. It looks like someone's just put a pair of tailfins on an Apache type helicopter. A bit like the Dropship in Aliens too. Really unimaginative and boring looking.


And that's cool; if we all liked everything equally this world would be a rather boring place.

That said, over the years I've discovered I tend to like "utilitarian" designs that most people don't find appealing--the Raptor, Serenity from _Firefly_, the Dropship from _Aliens_, the Tumbler from the Dark Knight trilogy. As I stated above, I like the look of "function over fashion". This is not to say I don't like "sleek and sexy" designs--I rather like the "Nu" Galactica, and I think the MkII Viper was a huge improvement over it's TOS counterpart. It's just that sometimes I like ugly and "boring" just as much.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> And that's cool; if we all liked everything equally this world would be a rather boring place.
> 
> That said, over the years I've discovered I tend to like "utilitarian" designs that most people don't find appealing--the Raptor, Serenity from _Firefly_, the Dropship from _Aliens_, the Tumbler from the Dark Knight trilogy. As I stated above, I like the look of "function over fashion". This is not to say I don't like "sleek and sexy" designs--I rather like the "Nu" Galactica, and I think the MkII Viper was a huge improvement over it's TOS counterpart. It's just that sometimes I like ugly and "boring" just as much.




Ahhhh.........sacrilage!!! The MkII Viper a huge improvement over the OS one.


Seriously though I love many functional even ugly (but cool) looking ships like the Nostromo and the USS Valley Forge from Silent Running as I find them very imaginative but the Raptor just looks like many other designs I've seen before and quite bland but as you say it would be a boring place if we all liked the same.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SUNGOD said:


> Ahhhh.........sacrilage!!! The MkII Viper a huge improvement over the OS one.


I sense a gridlines-like thread war in the works here.... 


:jest:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Bryan Singer needs to do his movie so we can have more models.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Jodet said:


> Bryan Singer needs to do his movie so we can have more models.


Don't hold your breath: http://filmonic.com/battlestar-galactica-movie-on-hold


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> I sense a gridlines-like thread war in the works here....
> 
> 
> :jest:




It's an imprisonable offence over here to say the the MkII is better than the OS Viper.

I'm afraid I might have to report Zombie to the Galactica police.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SUNGOD said:


> It's an imprisonable offence over here to say the the MkII is better than the OS Viper.
> 
> I'm afraid I might have to report Zombie to the Galactica police.


To the prison barge!!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

sorry, but I prefer the cleaner look the MkII's have.

that said I really can't stomach the MkVII


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> It's an imprisonable offence over here to say the the MkII is better than the OS Viper.
> 
> I'm afraid I might have to report Zombie to the Galactica police.


I wonder if I can bunk with Tom Zarek... _Cellmates_, that is, not...oh, you know what I mean. 



secretreeve said:


> sorry, but I prefer the cleaner look the MkII's have.
> 
> that said I really can't stomach the MkVII


I concur. Perhaps stating the MkII Vipers were a "huge" improvement was an overstatement; I simply prefer the more streamlined design of the MkII compared to the original series' Vipers.

The MkVII design strayed too far from the original concept in my opinion. Yes, the basic configuration is the same but, like the Nu Cylon Raider, the overall design was too Gigeresque for my tastes. I might have liked it better if it had the same "white with red stripes" livery as the MkII, but I really couldn't say until I saw an example.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Size Comparison*

Just posted


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

New photo on the Moebius Facebook page shows the dramatic size difference between the Viper kit and the Raider. Puts them in perspective in the wake of the Monogram kits that were two different scales with kits roughly the same size. Very cool. Not on my "Must Have" list, but they are on my "Impulse Buy" list if I get the "vibe"!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> I wonder if I can bunk with Tom Zarek... _Cellmates_, that is, not...oh, you know what I mean.
> 
> I concur. Perhaps stating the MkII Vipers were a "huge" improvement was an overstatement; I simply prefer the more streamlined design of the MkII compared to the original series' Vipers.
> 
> The MkVII design strayed too far from the original concept in my opinion. Yes, the basic configuration is the same but, like the Nu Cylon Raider, the overall design was too Gigeresque for my tastes. I might have liked it better if it had the same "white with red stripes" livery as the MkII, but I really couldn't say until I saw an example.


Perhaps like this one?
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Viper-Mk-VII-high-vis-161738055

There are a lot of viper repaints out there.
http://www.deviantart.com/morelikethis/161738751?offset=24


There are Star Trek variants, Yamato variants, Navy Variants etc.
Some are silly, some are pretty cool.
George Takacs at Timeslip who produces a GREAT VII-E kit, had one painted up for a client in the white with red stripe pattern and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

well here is the MkVII in white, but given how picky sketchup is and my impatients (its a miracle i ever finish any models with a good finish lol) I cant get the red stripping, perhaps some photoshop wizards can put those on for us to get an idea of what a red stripped white mkVII looks like?


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Perhaps like this one?
> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Viper-Mk-VII-high-vis-161738055
> 
> There are a lot of viper repaints out there.
> ...


er..you beat me....


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

http://bj-o23.deviantart.com/art/NASA-Vipers-176783218

i LOVE the bottom two, the nasa style ones!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I wonder if I can bunk with Tom Zarek... _Cellmates_, that is, not...oh, you know what I mean.
> 
> I concur. Perhaps stating the MkII Vipers were a "huge" improvement was an overstatement; I simply prefer the more streamlined design of the MkII compared to the original series' Vipers.
> 
> The MkVII design strayed too far from the original concept in my opinion. Yes, the basic configuration is the same but, like the Nu Cylon Raider, the overall design was too Gigeresque for my tastes. I might have liked it better if it had the same "white with red stripes" livery as the MkII, but I really couldn't say until I saw an example.




Think I got that. Yeah I still like the MkII but agree the MkVII's strayed a bit too far from the original concept.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Perhaps like this one?
> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Viper-Mk-VII-high-vis-161738055
> 
> There are a lot of viper repaints out there.
> http://www.deviantart.com/morelikethis/161738751?offset=24


Yep, thanks. I suppose it's the paint scheme on the MkVII's that I don't really like, because those alternate liveries make it look pretty decent. Nuts, now I'm gonna' end up buying another kit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thats gonna take up alotta shelf space.....


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Jafo said:


> thats gonna take up alotta shelf space.....


Not if you hang them from the ceiling!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jafo said:


> thats gonna take up alotta shelf space.....


Yeah, how about if you wanted to model the standard formation of three.

I have to admit, that comparison is DARNED impressive.

Because of their size, I've always considered the Raiders to be Fighter/Bombers.
Never really taken advantage of in the original show, due to the notion of post Star Wars 'everything has to be lasers' mentality.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Fighter/Bomber was the AB Fighter.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

So, what's up with the Big G herself? I haven't seen (ever) or heard anything on that kit in months...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm guessing they're in the boring part of designing and refining tooling so there's nothing really to tell.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> I'm guessing they're in the boring part of designing and refining tooling so there's nothing really to tell.


I'm hoping the Galactica will be in scale with the 1/1000 Polar Lights Enterprise...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm hoping the Galactica will be in scale with the 1/1000 Polar Lights Enterprise...


Um, yeah, there is already one out there.
Its called the one they shot the series with.
Actually, it was 1/960 scale, but close enough.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> The Fighter/Bomber was the AB Fighter.


Did they ever really say that?

Still, it could be the difference between a F-14 and a F-111 or an A-6.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> Um, yeah, there is already one out there.
> Its called the one they shot the series with.
> Actually, it was 1/960 scale, but close enough.


Oh then, forget the Moebius kit! I'll make a 1/1000 from scratch.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Did they ever really say that?
> 
> Still, it could be the difference between a F-14 and a F-111 or an A-6.


You're confusing Science Fiction with real life.........


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> You're confusing Science Fiction with real life.........





Benji Stone said:


> THAT was a movie. This is real life!





Alan Swan said:


> What is the difference?


:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> :wave:


We are in the Matrix.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Totally useless brownie points to those who can identify the quotes (less the part from falcondesigns post).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Totally useless brownie points to those who can identify the quotes (less the part from falcondesigns post).


_My Favoite Year_ (1982). Benjy Stone played by Mark Lynn-Baker, Alan Swann played by Peter O'Toole. Great movie! :dude:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hard to tell from the angle of the photot, but it looks like Moebius got it right with the viper canopy curving down in the back section.
Gonna have to hang that Cylon ship in my(and wifes) office. Think I'll have it swooping down on her- BY MY COMMAND!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know if the Viper will come with a pilot?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The two previous Vipers came with pilots so I'd guess there'll be a pilot with the TOS Viper kit as well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> The two previous Vipers came with pilots so I'd guess there'll be a pilot with the TOS Viper kit as well.




I hope if there is it's better than the poorly moulded Revell one that was issued a few years back (and it's plastic).

The Revell cockpit wasn't very good either.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius' pilots have been resin so they hold very good detail.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Moebius' pilots have been resin so they hold very good detail.


Actually, the Mk. II Pilot was resin. (Cast from George's Mk. VII-E Viper kit.).
And the Mk. VII Pilot was a plastic version of that same pilot (along with a gender option).
And, putting the Moebius resin pilot next to an original Timeslip pilot, the Moebius pilot was a little skinnier, as is typical in recasting (though santioned).

I hope the Viper has a pilot, but I wonder if they are going to do a new sculpt themselves, or again use someone else's pilot (Like MMI).
Obviously, they'd have to contact MMI to get permission to use their pilot.

Either way, I'm hoping for a new run of MMI BSG figures.
Also a TOS Cylon.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> You're confusing Science Fiction with real life.........


Their different?

If thats the case, then whats the basis for your statement about what is a Fighter/Bomber or just Fighter.

Perhaps the AB fighter was a scout ship.
Larger wings, bigger fuel capacity.

Ah, but there is the confusing reality and Sci-fi thing again.

Its not like production designers actually use real world references when creating sci-fi.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Either way, I'm hoping for a new run of MMI BSG figures.


They are in the SSM store right now. Go buy them. NOW!!!!:thumbsup:



> Also a TOS Cylon.


 I have the Raider cockpit (and landing gear) all worked out. But it is currently set at 1/64 (for the Revellogram kit) but can easily be scaled up. The "canopy" is giving me trouble. Well, to do it right that is. Just waiting to see what the actual scale of the Raider comes out to. At true 1/32, it should have a wingspan of 21", or exactly twice the size of the Revellogram kit. Still trying to get a decent TOS Centurion. Looks simple, it ain't. Stupid robots...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Johnnycrash said:


> I have the Raider cockpit (and landing gear) all worked out. But it is currently set at 1/64 (for the Revellogram kit) but can easily be scaled up. The "canopy" is giving me trouble. Well, to do it right that is. Just waiting to see what the actual scale of the Raider comes out to. At true 1/32, it should have a wingspan of 21", or exactly twice the size of the Revellogram kit. Still trying to get a decent TOS Centurion. Looks simple, it ain't. Stupid robots...


I would love to see what you came up with for the landing gear on the Raider!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Johnnycrash said:


> They are in the SSM store right now. Go buy them. NOW!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have the Raider cockpit (and landing gear) all worked out. But it is currently set at 1/64 (for the Revellogram kit) but can easily be scaled up. The "canopy" is giving me trouble. Well, to do it right that is. Just waiting to see what the actual scale of the Raider comes out to. At true 1/32, it should have a wingspan of 21", or exactly twice the size of the Revellogram kit. Still trying to get a decent TOS Centurion. Looks simple, it ain't. Stupid robots...


Thanks for being another guy in the 1/64 camp.

Looking at the pic, she sure is big.
Bigger than I remember the SS version. But alas, I'm willing to bet that she will be SS, as that would (as far as I know) be the first model kit released in SS.
Also, if I remember correctly, the factory can't do a part in one piece that has a dimension larger than 19 or 20 inches.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> I would love to see what you came up with for the landing gear on the Raider!


Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full. 

Sorry. It's proprietary at this time. Once I get it out there, well, of course you can see it then. It's pretty simple and straightforward, so I don't want someone else to take my design and run with it. Hope you understand.




ClubTepes said:


> Thanks for being another guy in the 1/64 camp.


Always been there. If I remember correctly, I did all the math and started telling people 15 years ago (or so). :wave:

SS or 1/32, it WILL be a great kit. And I MUST add 1 (or a dozen) to the stash. Hoping that they have been listening, or can do the math, and it turns out to be 1/32.


As for size limited to 20"... So?? Just make it left and right parts. Hell, their 1/128 Seaview is done as segments for it's length. So, that's shouldn't be a factor. I know, it does raise the cost, and what does a few inches matter right.  Still, a big thank you for giving TOS BSG some lovin'.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Johnnycrash said:


> Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full.
> 
> Sorry. It's proprietary at this time. Once I get it out there, well, of course you can see it then. It's pretty simple and straightforward, so I don't want someone else to take my design and run with it. Hope you understand.
> 
> ...


I just know from working on the 1/350 TOS, the approximate size limitations of the factories tooling capabilities.
And while I'm not defending anything, it would likely require two more sets of tools, so I'm betting the cost could be significant.
The Jupiter2 is the size it is because they wanted to do the hulls as one piece.
Sure the Seaview broke up the hull sections, it can be done, its all in that budget/price world they deal in.

And yeah, I'm really looking forward to this kit regardless of scale.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^
I'm gonna take back what I said above, as I noticed that it looks like they already broke the ship apart into sections.
I was thinking of how Monogram did the whole thing top and bottom.


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

The Raider is now up for preorder over at cult's site: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Cylon-Raider-from-Moebius--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2623.html


----------

